# The doe that HATES me



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

So I knocked down 50 acres today. Worked from 6:30-6.
Towards the end, of course I mangled a fawn. Then the vultures start to circle the little carcass. Then the real show began. The doe comes out of the woods and stands it's ground over the mangled fawn. She ran after the vultures and they would fly away. The damn thing actually tried to box them with her front legs!! They would come back and each would try to get at the fawn carcass. This went on for about an hour. As I left, she was still trying to chase them away.
Shitty feeling. I can't stand deer, but I do have feelings.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't like the piles of deer hanging around here, especially since they have started spreading ticks and lyme disease but going through a discbine is a rough way to control them. Have hit a few now.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

slowzuki said:


> I don't like the piles of deer hanging around here, especially since they have started spreading ticks and lyme disease but going through a discbine is a rough way to control them. Have hit a few now.


They also eat my soybeans (along with the geese).


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> The doe comes out of the woods and stands it's ground over the mangled fawn. She ran after the vultures and they would fly away.


Motherly instinct....pure and simple.

Regards, Mike


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I Hate Deer whether it's a Doe or John... don't like either.. But I hate to see a mother lose her baby, I can't stand to watch a mother search'n for a sign of life in her baby, and then have to fight off worthless scavengers Look at it like this .. maybe that fawn you eliminated, just might have grew up and ran into your truck or 1 of your family members cars ,.. Just the circle of life.... The Gut Buzzards are what I really hate... They remind me of a lawyer or a Dumbocrate, .. Always waiting around to get a free meal out of somebody else's bad luck


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sme da,n doe's every year leave their fawns in the same 2 pastures. I try to look out for them, but I always seem to hit them. 
We all must do our part in deer population control, but as I was making those passes with discbine watching the doe keep futilely trying to chase away the buzzards....it didn't sit well with me. Now back over there with Tedder. Haven't seen her yet.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I hate hitting them. Last year I actually plowed two of them. The one I was able to roll the furrow off it legs so it could get out. The other got ran over. I don't know how the one got missed by the coulters. Never saw it, went around the field twice and every time I got to a certain spot it sounded like I drove over a squeaky toy. Got off and was looking around and found it. Never heard one make noise before.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

IH 1586 said:


> I hate hitting them. Last year I actually plowed to of them. The one I was able to roll the furrow off it legs so it could get out. The other got ran over. I don't know how the one got missed by the coulters. Never saw it, went around the field twice and every time I got to a certain spot it sound like I drove over a squeaky toy. Got off and was looking around and found it. Never heard one make noise before.


I hope you were plowing with that 1586... cause I'am telling all my Mother love'n Johnny Deere friends that I know a IH that literally plowed 2 Deere under...    Give me more details 1586


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

snowball said:


> I hope you were plowing with that 1586... cause I'am telling all my Mother love'n Johnny Deere friends that I know a IH that literally plowed 2 Deere under...    Give me more details 1586


I am trying to recall... he may have posted pics of his jd with a plow behind it...


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

snowball said:


> I hope you were plowing with that 1586... cause I'am telling all my Mother love'n Johnny Deere friends that I know a IH that literally plowed 2 Deere under...    Give me more details 1586


Sorry, plows only go on 4040. Don't know if that IH has the power to pull it. Might hurt it.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

IH 1586 said:


> Sorry, plows only go on 4040. Don't know if that IH has the power to pull it. Might hurt it.


WTH ????


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Never gotten a bambi with the discbine, have gotten a skunk and a few ***** (good riddance) but never a bambi, I have however ran a few Bambi's thru a haybine or would have if the damn things wouldn't have gotten stuck half way thru. Haymower smelled like goat half the summer.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

IH 1586 said:


> Sorry, plows only go on 4040. Don't know if that IH has the power to pull it. Might hurt it.


Ok... what do you dislike about the 1586? Gotta have 1.5x power of the 4040. Well o# tractordata. Maybe realism is way different?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

deadmoose said:


> Ok... what do you dislike about the 1586? Gotta have 1.5x power of the 4040. Well o# tractordata. Maybe realism is way different?


I have nothing against the 1586. I'm Deere guy and always will be. The 15 has grown on me since getting it and is a lot of fun to drive. Having all that extra power is nice for tillage. We have talked about setting it up to plow but currently the 3 point is not working. I would like to some day collect all the 66 series from the 966 and up. If you had the same hp tractor red and green side by side, I'm going to take green every time.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

IH 1586 said:


> I have nothing against the 1586. I'm Deere guy and always will be. The 15 has grown on me since getting it and is a lot of fun to drive. Having all that extra power is nice for tillage. We have talked about setting it up to plow but currently the 3 point is not working. I would like to some day collect all the 66 series from the 966 and up. If you had the same hp tractor red and green side by side, I'm going to take green every time.


Green Bleeder ... red collector ??? the is a little different but kinda cool.. the 4840 would be my choice on a green weenie collector plate


----------

